# JVC RS25 and Calman 5.3



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

I have the JVC RS25 and I'm using Calman 5.3. I usually use a Video EQ Pro to calibrate but thought and or was told how nice the JVC CMS was. And it is nice.

The RS25 GAMMA portion of the CMS has a stepping that is different. The high end tops out at 95%, not 100%
Is 95% really 100%?

And so do I set up Calman 5.3 to display a 95% scale and make this all work? I can change grayscale points to 23-5% and I will see 95%.

And why set the High Gain and Low at 30% and 80% when you will set these anyways in a full Gamma setup?

Curious.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd mess around with it and see what happens. Not sure what the High Gain and Low are since I've never been in a JVC menu system. Normally I would guess that those are used to adjust grayscale not gamma. :huh:


----------



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

Well nobody and I mean NOBODY here is using Calman 5 and the RS 25 CMS to calibrate?

Strange, very strange indeed.:dontknow:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I wouldn't say that. More than likely there is, but they just don't check in the video calibration part of the forum that much. :huh:


----------



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks mechman,

I get the same at AVS forum. Nobody wants to chime in and say well this is what JVC meant or here is how to do it.

I'm really stuck on why does the gamma portion of the CMS only go to 95?

Calman defaults always to 100,

my video EQ went to 100. I used the 95 at 100 and went from there. On paper it looks good and it does look good, BUT could I be missing that little oomph more?

ow where should I stick this question?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I really doubt you're missing anything more. If it looks good just watch it! :T

Can you post your charts from CalMAN?


----------



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

You bet but just to let you I'm kinda OCD. (Not really but my friend says I do)

You can make, I BELIEVE, 20IRE on the grayscale look like 10 IRE if you tweak it enough. did I just tweak 95 to be 100 effectively?

Here's my CMS results. [


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Your results look very good to me! I'd leave it as-is. :T


----------



## michael tlv (Jun 23, 2009)

Greetings

Aside from the graphs can also lie part of things. 

regards


----------



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

I love a riddle and you've got some dooseys. 

What?:dontknow:


----------



## michael tlv (Jun 23, 2009)

Greetings

http://www.tlvexp.ca/2012/06/calibration-charts-dont-lie-guns-dont-kill-people/

Charts are nice, but they never tell the whole story. Given that instrumentation is used in about 30% of the process ... and not the whole 100%. Charts reveal nothing of the other 70% of the process ... which have a greater impact on the overall image quality than what we achieve with the instruments.

And then the charts lie sometimes ... and just staring at the chart gives you no information about the trustworthiness of the graph or the end result.

regards


----------

